# Western wiring confusion



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a 1997 (97-03) F150 and a 7 foot unimount standard plow for it, as well as the mount. I do not have any truck side wiring for this truck at all, and really don't know much about how it works. I have another unimount on my 99 Yukon, which will not be being used as a plowtruck anymore, but was told the wiring will not swap over (kind of assumed so). I phoned the closest western dealer to me, and told him what I know, and he said they dont make the wiring harness's anymore and I need to swap to the newer style lights, get an isolation module, and the truckside wiring, which would be 1000 bucks? This was without installation too. That sounds way too expensive, but I dont know what parts I need or what they are worth. Can anybody map out what exactly I need, and a rough guess what it should cost? I also forgot to mention I do have a western joystick controller that I could use from the yukon, since it won't be plowing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

why wont the wiring work, the wiring in my f350 came out of a dodge, its not vehicle specific.


----------



## dealswithidiots (Nov 25, 2009)

the headlight harness wont work but the control harness, power cable, and solinoid should all work not sure on the cost. the reason it worked on your F350 when it came out of a dodge is most likely cause ford and dodge used the same headlight bulb type a 99 yukon would have hb3/hb4 bulbs which as far as i know are only used by GM


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I should mention that whoever installed the plow on my truck has done something to the wiring making it so that my plow lights/truck lights are on a switch, are not automatic when the plow is plugged in. I think it has something to do with daytime running lights, really don't know.


----------



## Canuck9c1 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Western wiring*

Sven,
I'm going through this ''nightmare" as I type this with my '89 Dodge/Western Pro plow
Too many hack-jobs out there.......................no truckside wiring on my truck and a ''backyard" homemade mount to go with it.
It's slowly coming together with the help of a few guy's on this great site and alot of searching for the correct part #'s.
Stay positive.
Roy
Orillia


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Canuck, thats even worse, you've got a homemade mount. Mine was at least a western one so it wasnt that hard to install. After being on this site for however long, I just havent read/ retained enough info about the wiring, so its kind of a problem. I want to phone that dealer back up and talk trash to him because I know its not worth 1000 bucks (we paid 1000 for the whole truck lol and 400 for the plow and mount), but I kind of need backup to do that.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sven_502;893290 said:


> I have a 1997 (97-03) F150 and a 7 foot unimount standard plow for it, as well as the mount. I do not have any truck side wiring for this truck at all, and really don't know much about how it works. I have another unimount on my 99 Yukon, which will not be being used as a plowtruck anymore, but was told the wiring will not swap over (kind of assumed so). I phoned the closest western dealer to me, and told him what I know, and he said they dont make the wiring harness's anymore and I need to swap to the newer style lights, get an isolation module, and the truckside wiring, which would be 1000 bucks? This was without installation too. That sounds way too expensive, but I dont know what parts I need or what they are worth. Can anybody map out what exactly I need, and a rough guess what it should cost? I also forgot to mention I do have a western joystick controller that I could use from the yukon, since it won't be plowing. Thanks in advance.


You can use all the wiring from your Yukon except the headlight adapter harness as they're the only thing that is vehicle specific.

As long as it's a 9 pin main harness (should be) you just need a 61591 light adapter harness to fit the HB5 headlamps on the Ford and you're good to go. Last time I checked they're $50 and are still available.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

B&B, it is a 9 pin harness, but my dad would really like to keep the harness on my truck because he's not sure how reliable this ford will be (completely understandable) so he wants the whole setup for the ford. Would you happen to know the part numbers for the whole setup for the ford, because the western site doesn't tell you, you cant quick match a unimount since they don't make them anymore. Help greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## pneese973 (Dec 9, 2009)

You can get a headlight adapter harness and cut the ends off and wire it to a standard NO/NC relay. Harness should cost about $75. I couldn't get a harness in time for the first snow this year on my unimount and since the plow harness was already hacked, I hardwired (soldered) it into the truck harness using a pair of automotive grade relays. The - on the coil wires to the pin on the plow mount (I think it's black w/ a red stripe) so that the relay switches state when the plow is unhooked. The + of the coil goes to your marker lights so that the relays energize when the headlights are turned on. Pretty straight forward on the contacts for the NC/NO part of the relays....NC side to the truck headlights, NO side to the plow lights. Hope this helps.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sven_502;898693 said:


> B&B, it is a 9 pin harness. Would you happen to know the part numbers for the whole setup for the ford, because the western site doesn't tell you, you cant quick match a unimount since they don't make them anymore. Help greatly appreciated, thanks.


 Pretty simple really. Just need the following for your Ford...

63420- Truck side harness kit
22511- Battery lead
61169- Battery harness
56131K- Motor relay

Simple as that. :salute:


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks a bunch B&B. Now to find all this stuff lol.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

So it would've been cheaper to just rig lights on the ford and use my harness, but we wanted to have my truck still capable of pushing snow in case, so we got the harness. The dealer that usually rips people off, to my shocking surprise, ended up being cheaper than the other dealer I called. *Moral of the story, know what you're talking about and have part #s in hand. * For people who may stumble accross this thread looking for prices and part numbers, I'll list them.

Truck harness 63420 97-03 ford f150 - $299.13

22511 Battery cable $20.41

Plug for motor and battery #61169 $ 64.79

Solenoid 56131K $25.73

Keep in mind these are Canadian prices, I'm sure its cheaper in the states. Thanks alot B&B for your help, much appreciated.


----------

